# Fully comp cover for european use



## Mike Hunt (Jan 31, 2008)

I'm currently being ripped off to the tune of an extra 30 quid a month for extending my policy to give me fully comprehensive cover but only for a maximum 180 days a year. Just like to ask if anyone has recommendations on companies that provide year round fully comp european cover.

Thanks!


----------

